# Eating



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Now that I have my motorcycle queston answered by so many helpful people, here's another. I love Thai food, but once in a while a "western meal" would be nice. I found a German Restaurant near the Night Market in CM, it was great. Any suggestions for other "western" or "european" places that might be nice once in awhile? I am not a fan of buffets but if there is a really good, special one that might be nice I would consider that also.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

retired1 said:


> Now that I have my motorcycle queston answered by so many helpful people, here's another. I love Thai food, but once in a while a "western meal" would be nice. I found a German Restaurant near the Night Market in CM, it was great. Any suggestions for other "western" or "european" places that might be nice once in awhile? I am not a fan of buffets but if there is a really good, special one that might be nice I would consider that also.


Is the German restaurant the _Hofbrauhaus_, right next to the Red Lion?, about 50 yards from the Night Bazaar down a side soi?

Ok for eating farang food in Chiang Mai there's a ton of choice.

To browse a couple of menus, you can check out this site. The links to the restaurants and their menus only work when the restaurants(s) are open though.

Meals on Wheels 4U //

I've used MoW a few times - the prices shown are the actual restaurant prices, MoW makes its money from charging the restaurants a monthly rate. The only supplement you have to pay is the 80 baht delivery - which isn't so bad if you would have used a tuk-tuk to get to the restaurant and back in the first place... _[edit I see the delivery rates has dropped down to 70 baht since I last ordered in December]_

On that list the Italian restaurant Da Stefano's is very good. They are located very close to Thapae Gate, next to CM's no.1 second hand bookshop, Gecko Books.

Also on the MoW restaurant list, and very good (and walking distance from the Night Bazaar area) is Chez Marco's. Supposedly French cuisine, but it's more Mediterranean. Chef Marco is half-French, half-Japanese. Great cook. The restaurant is towards the moat end of Loi Kroh (the road with most of the naughty nightlife, such as it is).

If you're looking cheap 'n cheerful, Cheerful Charlie's Fish 'n Chips is just off Loi Kroh, about halfway down. He's the one with many adverts on the back of the samlors. Usually plenty of time to get the address and phone numbers, the samlors are rarely moving 










For international cuisine, but no so cheap, there are some very big and popular restaurants along the side of the Ping River. There's the Riverside, and one next to it that's a similar set-up, the Good View. I've been to both a few times. Nice setting, live music which can be good or bad with resident Thai bands (the latter is more romantic stuff, the former more international/rock). Waiters aren't the most cheerful around, but the views make up for it. One of the few restaurants in town that does a steak at a sensible price - for some reason imported steak costs a fortune in Thailand (taxes I suppose). They also do a reasonably drinkable house red.

A bit further down the same bank is a bar where you can have a bite to eat, but mostly of interest for the great music - the Brasserie. Resident band led by 'Took', a Blues guitarist that can sound like Hendrix when he gets carried away. Here he is doing 'Stormy Monday'. Doesn't get started until quite late on in the evening... but well worth a visit if the Blues is your thang ....






(Off topic because it's Thai, but there's a great place hidden in the forest above the zoo on the lower slopes under Doi Suthep, called the Palaad Tawanron. Lovely food, nice but expensive wine list, great place for a romantic meal. No idea what I ate there (three trips so far), but it tasted good).


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

See! Waste of time asking for advice in this Forum.......You never get any.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information, it is great.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

PS if Kwaamlaap sees this, there's a veggie restaurant on the Meals on Wheels list, _A TASTE FROM HEAVEN_...

Ever eaten there??


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> PS if Kwaamlaap sees this, there's a veggie restaurant on the Meals on Wheels list, _A TASTE FROM HEAVEN_...
> 
> Ever eaten there??


Nope - but I may try it. To tell you the truth I usually eat Thai - mostly home cooked or cafe fare - I like Lai Thai guest house restaurant because it is out doors (covered) and the food is simple, fast and good and the staff are friendly. When I do eat western it usually Pizza or veggie burger or something like that.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to a healthy diet of veg, fruit and fish when I get back to Thailand next month... I've been eating rubbish since I got to France - no time, cooking for myself, far too much meat...

Really miss the tropical fruit ... mango, shompoo, mmm... mouth watering just thinking about it!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Dunno. Can't help thinking that the Thai food I used to eat in Richmond was better than most I have eaten here......Expensive yes, but very good.
Must be that I have eaten Village type food here, and that is a bit basic.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Damn.. could go for some Massaman Gai right now. Best thai food there is. I usually just go for the curries, and pet mak mak loi ofc!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> Damn.. could go for some Massaman Gai right now. Best thai food there is. I usually just go for the curries, and pet mak mak loi ofc!


You must like a proper Isaan papaya salad then, with a dozen or so chilli peppers per serving! 

Mai pet kap. pet mai aloi. (I once demonstrated to a street vendor how I wanted my papaya salad, by taking one chilli pepper and cutting it in half. Taking that half and cutting it in two. Then taking one of the quarters and slicing it in two again, before showing her the final result. She got the message... just saying 'mai pet' never works!)


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> You must like a proper Isaan papaya salad then, with a dozen or so chilli peppers per serving!
> 
> Mai pet kap. pet mai aloi. (I once demonstrated to a street vendor how I wanted my papaya salad, by taking one chilli pepper and cutting it in half. Taking that half and cutting it in two. Then taking one of the quarters and slicing it in two again, before showing her the final result. She got the message... just saying 'mai pet' never works!)


PokPok (som tam) without chilli? That's like shepeards pie without mash.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Frogblogger do all the restaurants that are on your list above offer sit down service as well as the MoW service, I would prefer to go in and sit down rather than eating by myself in my room.
txs


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

From the MoW list could anyone suggest one or more of the restaurants in the following categories? American, American/British Sandwich Bars, Mexican, and Vietnamese

txs


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes retired1, they are all normal restaurants... the MoW service is just an extra service offered by an independent outside business.

American? Duke's is good. For international cuisine, I recommend the Good View on the banks of the Ping. Can't help with the rest, I mostly eat Thai - never tried a Mexican or Vietnamese restaurant here. Though I have succumbed to a Subways sandwich now and again when desperate.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, my first choice of good anywhere is Vietnamese with Thai being second. I will take your suggestion about Dukes and Good View. txs


----------

